
Growth in AWS has slowed for seven consecutive quarters - jaboutboul
https://qz.com/970830/growth-in-amazon-web-services-amzn-has-slowed-for-seven-consecutive-quarters/
======
jaboutboul
It's both crazy and amazing to see Azure growing at 93% year over year.
Although I love AWS, someone at Microsoft is doing something right...

~~~
p0rkbelly
Microsoft's "Cloud" is growing at that rate. Not Azure specifically. It
accounts for Office365 as well as other cloud usage/licenses, and all sorts of
other

Both companies are growing _crazy_ fast. I don't get the premise of the
article -- AWSs' growth is unparalleled at those numbers/run rate in the
history of enterprise IT.

